# NEW BRIGHT G SCALE NO. 375 Electronic Train Not Working



## evpiatek (25 d ago)

I am new to this arena and will be grateful for guidance. I bought my NEW BRIGHT G SCALE at a Thrift Store. I knew it was used but in good condition. I began to assemble and nothing is working. I suspect a bad Controller but am not yet sure because i did get some noise out of it after i saw there was a Coal Car that had an electrical connection to the locomotive.
At any rate i disconnected the AC transformer from the Train Power Controller and verified 18V AC at the end of the connector. My question is should I be able to Measure up to 18V AC across the Train Tracks depending on the dial position?
Also would i be able to Test the Locomotive by applying 18 V AC across its wheels?
Thanks ahead regarding any tips. I gave it a few hours of a go with no progress.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I searched the company and if you want information I would try You tube. 
Their is a remote for the set so track power is always 18 v AC and the signal is transmitted to the train. 
I am not even sure the set is serviceable with part availability.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is a New Bright dot com that specializes in remote control toys. Any instructions I found were for cars or planes not trains. They did have contact information. If the problem is electronic, you can always disconnect it and run the DC motor with an HO transformer. That is if it is working mechanically. A common problem can be split gears.


----------

